# New Member Introduction



## martialartess (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi all -

I just joined Martial Talk and I'm excited to be here. I've been involved with martial arts off and on since 1985 when I joined my first fencing class.

Since then I've studied a bit of several arts, but am currently a Green stripe belt (7th gup) in Tae Kwon Do.

I'm particularly interested in women in the martial arts and I'm glad to see an entire board devoted to it.

I'm looking forward to getting to know everyone, though I do have one comment. In the avatars -- come on, guys, all those B5 photos and not one of Susan Ivanova? She's my hero! :wink2:


----------



## Nolerama (Jul 28, 2009)

welcome!


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 28, 2009)

Welcome and enhoy the forum.


----------



## arnisador (Jul 28, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## Tez3 (Jul 28, 2009)

Welcome to MT, always good to have another lady aboard!


----------



## morph4me (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello, welcome to MT


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 28, 2009)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi welcome to Martialtalk.

 You can always add your own Avatar mine is from the anime BlackJack it is Pinoko and Largo.:wavey:


----------



## tallgeese (Jul 28, 2009)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## bluekey88 (Jul 28, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## seasoned (Jul 28, 2009)

Greetings and enjoy.


----------



## Jack Meower (Jul 29, 2009)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Ty Hatfield (Jul 30, 2009)

Fencing nice very nice, I have to say hello and if you need anything let me know 

Ty


----------



## mwd0818 (Jul 30, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## just2kicku (Jul 30, 2009)

Hello and Welcome! Hope you have fun


----------



## Domino (Jul 31, 2009)

Welcome Artess, 
the Michelle Yeoh thread is that way


----------



## Drac (Jul 31, 2009)

Greetings and Welcome...


----------



## Joab (Jul 31, 2009)

welcome!


----------



## Guro Harold (Jul 31, 2009)

Welcome to MT!

Wow another new person who just joined from NC!


----------



## Tensei85 (Aug 1, 2009)

Welcome to MT! It's great to meet you


----------



## IcemanSK (Aug 7, 2009)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## MBuzzy (Aug 8, 2009)

Welcome to MT!  Happy posting!


----------

